# Who knows the price of cypress?



## Duane Broussard (Jun 26, 2008)

Been dragging a few cypress logs from the river and I'm really not sure what to charge after milling into boards. I've heard $1.40 per BF. I've heard 0.85 cents per BF. I called a local wood retailer who sales many different spicies and I was told they sell cypress @ $3.25 per BF. That price was a rough cut piece. Their 1x12x8 was $26.00. A 2x12x8 was $37.28 (roughly $4.60 per BF?) All rough cut. I need to know what I need to be selling this at, and a "resonable" price as well. I'm new to the "Sawyer" world and just bought a Lumbermate 2000. Any advice on the going price of cypress would be appreciated. Cedar too for that matter. Or maybe someone can point me to a web link or web site that keeps up with the "current" prices of lumber? I do understand that location has something to do with price. I am in south Louisiana next to the Texas border.
Thanks in advance,
Duane


----------



## Zodiac45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Duane,

You might try this site for a guideline. No Cypress on it but most others. Cypress is going around $4+ a BF
http://www.innernet.net/galleryofwood/pricelist.htm


----------



## cantcutter (Jun 26, 2008)

Location has everything to do with it. A few months ago Zopi had a logger give him a bunch of cypress in the VA. area. From the pictures he took it was quite a nice load which I guess is not worth anything in that area.


----------



## Duane Broussard (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks Zodiac. I suppose if I can get enough input I can determine an average range of minimum and maximum and then make a choice somewhere in between. It only seems logical to maybe call other lumber retailers and inquire on their prices. One place said they sell it by the linear foot. Like $3.00per linear foot. Heck, that's just considering the length right? I mean if they set a price at $3/BF (linear foot), then it could be 6 inches wide or 12 inches wide for the same price?? That doesn't make sense to me. That can't be right. Can someone help me understand this linear/BF figuring for price?
I have cypress and red cedar that I have customer interest in, but I just need to settle on a fair price for both myself and the customer.
Any advice would be great!
Thanks to all
Duane


----------



## ropensaddle (Jun 26, 2008)

Duane Broussard said:


> Thanks Zodiac. I suppose if I can get enough input I can determine an average range of minimum and maximum and then make a choice somewhere in between. It only seems logical to maybe call other lumber retailers and inquire on their prices. One place said they sell it by the linear foot. Like $3.00per linear foot. Heck, that's just considering the length right? I mean if they set a price at $3/BF (linear foot), then it could be 6 inches wide or 12 inches wide for the same price?? That doesn't make sense to me. That can't be right. Can someone help me understand this linear/BF figuring for price?
> I have cypress and red cedar that I have customer interest in, but I just need to settle on a fair price for both myself and the customer.
> Any advice would be great!
> Thanks to all
> Duane



Duane may not help on this particular job but Cyprus and cedar
is the best log cabin material grown. It must be straight 6" or 8"
square and cut with no taper so they don't have to plane as much.
That scenario will net you the best money for Cyprus or cedar and 
takes less cutting to produce. Another market is for trailer boards
for Cyprus as it does not rot. Check with those businesses and see
if they are not willing to pay better and transport themselves!


----------



## cantcutter (Jun 26, 2008)

Duane Broussard said:


> Like $3.00per linear foot. Heck, that's just considering the length right? I mean if they set a price at $3/BF (linear foot), then it could be 6 inches wide or 12 inches wide for the same price?? That doesn't make sense to me. That can't be right. Can someone help me understand this linear/BF figuring for price?
> 
> Thanks to all
> Duane



Yeah linear foot is by the length, it does not consider width or thickness. It's most often used when a retailer only sells one size i.e They only sell 1x6 in cypress or what ever.

Wood moulding is all sold by linear foot.


----------



## Duane Broussard (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks ropensaddle and cantcutter for the advice and helping me understand linear a little better. As for selling to those businesses out there who may want my cypress, I still need a "going" price on the wood to sell it to them for. Right now I have a comfortable range of $2.00/BF to $4.00/BF. $3.00/BF would be right down the middle. How many takers do I have on that price if you were going to cut and sell it yourself? Going once.... going twice...


----------



## Zodiac45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Duane Broussard said:


> Thanks ropensaddle and cantcutter for the advice and helping me understand linear a little better. As for selling to those businesses out there who may want my cypress, I still need a "going" price on the wood to sell it to them for. Right now I have a comfortable range of $2.00/BF to $4.00/BF. $3.00/BF would be right down the middle. How many takers do I have on that price if you were going to cut and sell it yourself? Going once.... going twice...



Duane,

Do what you mentioned and call around local and see what they are selling it for. Usually BF prices is 4/4 (inch thick) and 8/4 (2x) would sell for a higher premium usually almost twice as much. Width and length is used too compute the BF.


----------



## Duane Broussard (Jun 26, 2008)

Zodiack,
Is that 4/4 meaning 4 inches thick by 4 inches wide? Like a 4x4? And the same for the 8/4? Help me undertand buddy. I'm a bit dumb when it comes to these terms.
Thanks!


----------



## dustytools (Jun 26, 2008)

Duane Broussard said:


> Zodiack,
> Is that 4/4 meaning 4 inches thick by 4 inches wide? Like a 4x4? And the same for the 8/4? Help me undertand buddy. I'm a bit dumb when it comes to these terms.
> Thanks!



It is thickness in terms of quarters of an inch. 4/4= 1" 8/4= 2"


----------



## woodshop (Jun 26, 2008)

Duane Broussard said:


> ... I do understand that location has something to do with price. I am in south Louisiana next to the Texas border.
> Thanks in advance,
> Duane



As you're finding out, unless you are a furniture manufacturer buying hundreds or thousands of ft at a time, there are no set prices for lumber (and even those change monthly), only VERY rough ballpark numbers that are likely to change if you drive 300 miles in any direction. Location and supply and demand in your area, and mostly what a woodworker is willing to pay for that particular board(s) are what will determine lumber price. Do a search here in this section or the logging section, there have been several threads talking about this.


----------



## Backwoods (Jun 27, 2008)

I use a simple formula. Cost involved in the log, plus milling cost, then set a profit margin that you are comfortable with. I never try to compete with the whole sellers as long as I am making money, and the customer gets a good deal everyone is happy and we do business again.


----------



## Zodiac45 (Jun 27, 2008)

Backwoods said:


> I use a simple formula. Cost involved in the log, plus milling cost, then set a profit margin that you are comfortable with. I never try to compete with the whole sellers as long as I am making money, and the customer gets a good deal everyone is happy and we do business again.



+1 Excellent post!


----------



## Duane Broussard (Jun 27, 2008)

Hey... I appreciate all of you guy's input. This site is one of the most informative I've ever been on. Thanks again for all the help!


----------



## BlackCatBone (Jun 27, 2008)

Backwoods said:


> I use a simple formula. Cost involved in the log, plus milling cost, then set a profit margin that you are comfortable with. I never try to compete with the whole sellers as long as I am making money, and the customer gets a good deal everyone is happy and we do business again.




I think this is the advice that can't fail, way to go Backwoods.


----------

